# Lupine piko led swap



## Gino (Oct 28, 2011)

I just received my lupine and I like the light,but am not as pleased with the tint 
I'm looking for someone willing to swap the xml's for more neutral emitters,otherwise it may go back. 

Thanks for your time,
Shane


----------



## pyro (Oct 29, 2011)

The piko is not modded that often, simply because there are not so many of them around.
Lupine says the piko is not user upgradeable like the other models, seems to be crwoded inside the kittle bugger.

I have one and am happy with the tint, but would wish a bigger hotspot, but i don't know any double aftermarket lenses.

Good look finding someone to mod yours!


----------

